# Green Card Lottery Question.



## IWantToMoveToAmerica! (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey,

Im From The UK And Would Like To Move To The US.

As The UK Is A Country That Can Not Qualify In The Green Card Lottery,
I Was Wondering, If I Become A Resident To A Country That Can Qualify Would I Be Able To Qualify For The Green Card Lottery?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

'Fraid not. The visa lottery goes by your country of birth nationality, not by country of residence. Evidently, even if you take the nationality of a country that is eligible, it won't count. It's what you were at birth that they go by. (I actually know a little kid who had no nationality at birth - and last I heard still has none. I guess he's not eligible for the visa lottery, either.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## IWantToMoveToAmerica! (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers Bev


----------

